# SIDECAR BIKE THREAD  POST HERE



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Feb 16, 2021)

LETS SEE YOUR COOL OR CUSTOM SIDECAR BIKE'S


----------



## mrg (Feb 16, 2021)

NOT MINE!


----------



## Superman1984 (Feb 17, 2021)

I have 1 of these I bought cheap for $25-45 & intended on making it look like a mini air stream woody / side cart for Chico my pitbully






I intend to make it side mountable so I always look at the side cars for info & ideas of mounting etc.


----------



## John (Feb 17, 2021)

Tandem Sidecar


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Feb 21, 2021)

ANY MORE OUT THERE  POST UP


----------



## catfish (Feb 21, 2021)




----------



## catfish (Feb 21, 2021)




----------



## catfish (Feb 21, 2021)




----------



## catfish (Feb 21, 2021)

Bicycle Sidecars
					






					thecabe.com


----------



## 10~18kustoms (Feb 22, 2021)




----------



## 10~18kustoms (Feb 22, 2021)




----------



## Superman1984 (Feb 22, 2021)

10~18kustoms said:


> View attachment 1362602



How does it ride together?


----------



## John (Feb 28, 2021)

Pal Car Original paint


----------



## Notagamerguy (Apr 30, 2021)

I accidentally just sold this one. It was made for a 16" bike. I can take more photos before i ship it out if anyone wants them


----------



## Superman1984 (Apr 30, 2021)

Notagamerguy said:


> I accidentally just sold this one. It was made for a 16" bike. I can take more photos before i ship it out if anyone wants them
> 
> View attachment 1401888



If it's not packed for sale yet I'd love to see the mounting connection & lay out going to the car it's self. I had no idea they made'em for smaller bikes


----------



## Kickstand3 (Jul 2, 2021)

Here’s my entry


----------

